# Local source for Glosso



## erock (May 19, 2008)

Anyone know where I can buy some glosso locally?


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

About two weeks ago I had Pet O rama in bedford order me some they got a lot of it. I havent been up there since but you could call.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

BTW it was 2.99 a bunch


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Just an update I went to pet o rama and they still have some.


----------

